# Clinton engines



## obsa (Mar 30, 2005)

Does any one know of a parts source for this old cast iron relic. It is a 3 1/2 hp bright yellow monster weighs "a ton" has very little compression but will still crank if you pull it fast enough.  It is on a David Bradley tractor I have had for years. Would like to restore it, but need parts


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ooooooooo man, you might should try searching the net for that. i've seen those old cast iron relic briggs engines made way back when briggs first started. very old man owns a bunch, not for sale though, most of them were on old washing machines. a couple would still run if he would take the time to clean em up. but nope never seen parts for a clinton, but try google though


----------



## obsa (Mar 30, 2005)

been there , done that , still ain't got no parts . Just lucked up on this forum today hoped someone here might know.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, well not many people use em anymore


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

I've got a few boxes of NOS Clinton parts but you will need the parts numbers. I would be glad to look through them. You may also try Ebay. 

Mike


----------



## roeb (Nov 18, 2006)

obsa said:


> Does any one know of a parts source for this old cast iron relic. It is a 3 1/2 hp bright yellow monster weighs "a ton" has very little compression but will still crank if you pull it fast enough.  It is on a David Bradley tractor I have had for years. Would like to restore it, but need parts


 obsa: I have a few Clinton parts and many Clinton Stationary Engine parts and service manuals can also give you other sources for Clinton parts (They are very hard to find).


----------

